# Aged 33 male and diagnosed with diabetes having FBS 341 and HbA1c 11.9%



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 22, 2017)

I have been diagnosed with diabetes accidentally very recently when blood test was done to investigate the cause of burning / tinkling hands and feet and sudden onset of frequent urination. Could not see a doctor as I am out of my hometown. My job is stress oriented with frequent trotting thereby sometimes disturbing sleep and normal activity. It may be told here that I had been using asthalin ( salbutamol) inhaler since last 4 months very frequently even under non SOS conditions to stay away from catching cold. I was diagnosed with hypertension having bad lipid profile last 6 years. Since then I was taking Eslotan medicine only. In may 2016 my FBS was 93. Since yesterday I have started reducing carbs in diets like avoiding rice etc. I have heard oral medicine in allopathy has many side effects. However I have very little idea about homoeopathy and other home remedies.Can anybody throw some light on the above?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Abhishek Banik. I had to look up "Eslotan" medicine and found Elso Tan which contains amlodipine and losartan, usually used to treat high blood pressure, among other conditions.
So, it sounds like you aren't taking any diabetes specific medication. 
I'm also guessing that you are not based in the UK? Most members of this forum are UK besed, so that's where most knowledge and experiences come from here. We'll help as much as possible. 
You're right that carbohydrate content of diet is important, plus exercise. You're right that many conventional medications have side effects, but generally these are not too troublesome. If side effects are a big problem, then you should discuss alternatives with a prescribing doctor, nurse or pharmacist. There is very little evidence that homeopathy or other forms of alternative / complementary therapy are effective in treating diabetes or other serious conditions.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 22, 2017)

Salbutamol does raise blood sugar levels, so if you can reduce your use of it a bit it might help with the diabetes - though obviously I realise you have to balance your need for Salbutamol with your need to lower your blood sugar.  Is there anything else you can take to keep colds at bay? - as that's not the usual purpose of Salbutamol - I reserve mine only for coughs I really can't shake off.

Reducing carbs should help lower your HbA1c though - if you have a look around this site you should find some more ideas about good foods to eat and ones to avoid, as well as other things which may help.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2017)

Salbutamol is used to help  clear 'stuff' that has settled on our lungs, not to guard against what we're breathing in.  I have it to use 'as and when' since I have emphysema and if I get a chest cold, to help me 'cough it up' so it isn't stopping me breathe properly.

Can't say it's ever increased my BG noticeably as yet - more likely the extra lung inflammation could with a cold though.


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 23, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Salbutamol does raise blood sugar levels, so if you can reduce your use of it a bit it might help with the diabetes - though obviously I realise you have to balance your need for Salbutamol with your need to lower your blood sugar.  Is there anything else you can take to keep colds at bay? - as that's not the usual purpose of Salbutamol - I reserve mine only for coughs I really can't shake off.
> 
> Reducing carbs should help lower your HbA1c though - if you have a look around this site you should find some more ideas about good foods to eat and ones to avoid, as well as other things which may help.


I have stopped using salbutamol since last 2 days. Can this reverse the diabetic condition and lower HbA1c?


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 23, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, Abhishek Banik. I had to look up "Eslotan" medicine and found Elso Tan which contains amlodipine and losartan, usually used to treat high blood pressure, among other conditions.
> So, it sounds like you aren't taking any diabetes specific medication.
> I'm also guessing that you are not based in the UK? Most members of this forum are UK besed, so that's where most knowledge and experiences come from here. We'll help as much as possible.
> You're right that carbohydrate content of diet is important, plus exercise. You're right that many conventional medications have side effects, but generally these are not too troublesome. If side effects are a big problem, then you should discuss alternatives with a prescribing doctor, nurse or pharmacist. There is very little evidence that homeopathy or other forms of alternative / complementary therapy are effective in treating diabetes or other serious conditions.


I am also having bad lipid profile. Is it recommended to use aspirin type medication to treat the same along with diabetes?


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 23, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, Abhishek Banik. I had to look up "Eslotan" medicine and found Elso Tan which contains amlodipine and losartan, usually used to treat high blood pressure, among other conditions.
> So, it sounds like you aren't taking any diabetes specific medication.
> I'm also guessing that you are not based in the UK? Most members of this forum are UK besed, so that's where most knowledge and experiences come from here. We'll help as much as possible.
> You're right that carbohydrate content of diet is important, plus exercise. You're right that many conventional medications have side effects, but generally these are not too troublesome. If side effects are a big problem, then you should discuss alternatives with a prescribing doctor, nurse or pharmacist. There is very little evidence that homeopathy or other forms of alternative / complementary therapy are effective in treating diabetes or other serious conditions.


Here we have dr. P Banerji for homoeopathy who has a chamber in UK too. His website is drpbaneji.com. In the diabetes section of the website he has posted a video explaining the demerit of conventional medicine and merits of his treatment procedure. Did anyone in the forum has tried his medication?


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 23, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Salbutamol is used to help  clear 'stuff' that has settled on our lungs, not to guard against what we're breathing in.  I have it to use 'as and when' since I have emphysema and if I get a chest cold, to help me 'cough it up' so it isn't stopping me breathe properly.
> 
> Can't say it's ever increased my BG noticeably as yet - more likely the extra lung inflammation could with a cold though.


How healthy is to consume sugar alternatives like aspartame?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 23, 2017)

Abhishek Banik said:


> I have stopped using salbutamol since last 2 days. Can this reverse the diabetic condition and lower HbA1c?



It will certainly help lower your HbA1c if it is raising your blood sugar (unlike Jenny, mine definitely raises my blood sugar - my sugar levels are normally too low even when I have an infection, but whenever I use Salbutamol they go up enough that I have to inject extra insulin, so I only use it as a last resort).  But stopping it will not reverse diabetes, it will just help a little bit.

I think the only things which will get your tests back into the non-diabetic range are to cut down on the carbs in your diet and get as much stress-free exercise as you can.  This won't exactly "reverse" diabetes, as you will always have to be careful, but it might mean you can continue to manage it without medication.


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 23, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Salbutamol is used to help  clear 'stuff' that has settled on our lungs, not to guard against what we're breathing in.  I have it to use 'as and when' since I have emphysema and if I get a chest cold, to help me 'cough it up' so it isn't stopping me breathe properly.
> 
> Can't say it's ever increased my BG noticeably as yet - more likely the extra lung inflammation could with a cold though.





TheClockworkDodo said:


> It will certainly help lower your HbA1c if it is raising your blood sugar (unlike Jenny, mine definitely raises my blood sugar - my sugar levels are normally too low even when I have an infection, but whenever I use Salbutamol they go up enough that I have to inject extra insulin, so I only use it as a last resort).  But stopping it will not reverse diabetes, it will just help a little bit.
> 
> I think the only things which will get your tests back into the non-diabetic range are to cut down on the carbs in your diet and get as much stress-free exercise as you can.  This won't exactly "reverse" diabetes, as you will always have to be careful, but it might mean you can continue to manage it without medication.


Another point I missed out earlier was that I am also having HB E trait. Does it have anything to do with HbA1c?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 23, 2017)

Abhishek Banik said:


> Another point I missed out earlier was that I am also having HB E trait. Does it have anything to do with HbA1c?


How Hb E trait affects your HbA1c depends on severity of your condition. As it can affect the lifetime of red blood cells, and is sometimes treated with blood transfusions, it can affect HbA1c values. You'll have to discuss your specific situation with your doctor(s) who deal with your diabetes and your blood condition.


----------



## hopingandwinning (Nov 23, 2017)

Abhishek, sorry to hear about your recent diagnosis. Can I ask, how long did you have burning/tingling hands and feet for?  And with the sudden urination, how many times did you find yourself going to the toilet and what was urine output like? 
I thought with burning/tingling hands/feet that was a symptom of long-standing diabetes due to nerve damage, which takes many years to develop, no?


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 24, 2017)

I have been experiencing burning sensation since last night 1 month or less. I found myself urinating 3 times at night which was earlier none or at most once.


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 24, 2017)

Can anybody throw some light on non invasive measurement of blood sugar. Been on metformin 1000mg +Teniliglimtin 20mg since 3 days (administering 1 tab daily before 20 mins of dinner) + no carbs + full on wheat and meat since 2 nights + some exercise, Yesterday BS was 140 measured before taking dinner.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 24, 2017)

There aren't any completely non-invasive methods that work reliably I'm afraid.  CGMs whether they are the more or less expensive sort (they are universally all more expensive than blood testing) all use interstitial fluid to calculate the results instead of blood, and therefore a sensor which remains on the skin visibly, must be inserted into the skin.

They have been talking about non-invasive testers for getting on for 20 years but so far - nowt that's reliable.


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 26, 2017)

Been on Metformin 1000 mgand tenileglimtin 20 mg since last three days along with no carb diet and brisk exercise in morning .  Left salbutamol, montelukast and levocitrazine. Yesterday FBS was 123 after 14 hrs of fasting and HbA1c was 7.2 measured using direct method. It may be noted that I have hobe trai and 4 days earlier HbA1c was 11.9% measured from a different lab using hplc method. Recently I have caught cold. Can anyone suggest if montelukast levocitrazine can be taken. Previously I used to take salbutamol inhaler. Is there any alternative drug inhaler without any steroid?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2017)

I had to look up montelukast levocitrazine but apparently according to the Patient Info on the web, it can cause urinary problems including urinary retention and difficulty passing urine - hence you need to report this side effect to your doctor - maybe it's a side effect of that ?

I have no idea what 'hobe trai' is or whether it has any bearing on anything.  It isn't an English term.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 26, 2017)

I once saw someone die in hospital who had given up her usual tablets and taken homeopathic medicines for her diabetes. That’s your choice of course, I don’t think anyone on the forum is daft enough to try it. Conventional medicine is conventional for a reason - it works.


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 26, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I had to look up montelukast levocitrazine but apparently according to the Patient Info on the web, it can cause urinary problems including urinary retention and difficulty passing urine - hence you need to report this side effect to your doctor - maybe it's a side effect of that ?
> 
> I have no idea what 'hobe trai' is or whether it has any bearing on anything.  It isn't an English term.
> 
> Its Hbe trait


----------



## Abhishek Banik (Nov 29, 2017)

Been on metformin 1000mg+ teneligliptin 20mg since 8 days taking 1 tab after dinner. Lowered carbs and put on low GI foods + brisk exercise. Measured random blood sugar today which came out to be 95. Is it advisable to reduce metformin 1000mg+ teneligliptin 20mg ?


----------



## khskel (Nov 29, 2017)

Abhishek Banik said:


> Been on metformin 1000mg+ teneligliptin 20mg since 8 days taking 1 tab after dinner. Lowered carbs and put on low GI foods + brisk exercise. Measured random blood sugar today which came out to be 95. Is it advisable to reduce metformin 1000mg+ teneligliptin 20mg ?


Any reduction in medication should only be done on medical advice.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 30, 2017)

Abhishek Banik said:


> Been on metformin 1000mg+ teneligliptin 20mg since 8 days taking 1 tab after dinner. Lowered carbs and put on low GI foods + brisk exercise. Measured random blood sugar today which came out to be 95. Is it advisable to reduce metformin 1000mg+ teneligliptin 20mg ?


Best to consult your medical doctor who prescribed the medication to discuss changing doses. A single random blood glucose reading (with no units, so difficult to know what you mean) is not enough to make a decision, so take all your data when you see your doctor.


----------

